# Stars are not enough



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Not sure if everyone has seen this videos. Pretty cool. Hope they go viral, but I doubt they will.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Why am I the first person to reply to this? Speaking of going viral, why is it so hard for this issue to go viral anyways? Uber deserves to GET IT!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm waiting on the video where someone beats both of Travis' eyes shut.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jagent said:


> I'm waiting on the video where someone beats both of Travis' eyes shut.


Let's you and I make it


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Let's you and I make it


I'm down for that. I've been saying for months that I don't understand why a bunch of drivers haven't camped in his front yard and called the media. The guy is getting away with murder. He puts his pants on one leg at a time, just like us.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jagent said:


> I'm down for that. I've been saying for months that I don't understand why a bunch of drivers haven't camped in his front yard and called the media. The guy is getting away with murder. He puts his pants on one leg at a time, just like us.


You guys wear pants?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> I'm down for that. I've been saying for months that I don't understand why a bunch of drivers haven't camped in his front yard and called the media. The guy is getting away with murder. He puts his pants on one leg at a time, just like us.


Wow... I'm surprised that hasn't happened either. Or something along those lines.


----------



## Johnny Brick (Apr 28, 2017)

I wish I could have been that guy in The Uber black for just five minutes I would have gladly taken the arrest


----------

